# Pic of a very interesting Model Y.



## Garlan Garner

I was coming home last Thursday and put the car in autopilot to get a pic of this truck full of Tesla's.

There is a model 3 on the bottom, but what kind of car is that on the top?

Is there anything interesting about it? hmmmmm


----------



## FRC

Is that a second tow hitch on the right rear? My Model 3 doesn't have that.


----------



## AutopilotFan

I'm guessing that it's the white protective plastic that they put on cars for shipping. But that's not as interesting as your thought.


----------



## iChris93

FRC said:


> Is that a second tow hitch on the right rear? My Model 3 doesn't have that.


That would a little more sense to me as to why Jay Leno was talking about towing a trailer when he found the tow hook.


----------



## Ed Woodrick

iChris93 said:


> That would a little more sense to me as to why Jay Leno was talking about towing a trailer when he found the tow hook.


It's where you install the rear tow hook, not a hitch. The hitch location is in the middle. Or at least it's that way on my Model Y


----------



## shareef777

Garlan Garner said:


> I was coming home last Thursday and put the car in autopilot to get a pic of this truck full of Tesla's.
> 
> There is a model 3 on the bottom, but what kind of car is that on the top?
> 
> Is there anything interesting about it? hmmmmm
> 
> View attachment 34515


Nope, just a plain old Y


----------



## shareef777

FRC said:


> Is that a second tow hitch on the right rear? My Model 3 doesn't have that.


It's a tow hook, ie, when the Y is BEING towed. NOT for the Y to tow something.


----------



## iChris93

Ed Woodrick said:


> It's where you install the rear tow hook, not a hitch. The hitch location is in the middle. Or at least it's that way on my Model Y


Oh yeah, I know that.


----------



## DanSz

I see nothing interesting, peculiar, odd, unusual, out of the ordinary, unique, special, particular, strange, specific, distinct, or noteworthy about it.


----------

